# Dell wireless 1397 WLAN mini-card speed issue



## zad1999 (Dec 18, 2011)

Recently upgraded to 30Mbps internet service. On the computer the modem is connected to, I'm getting speeds in the 40's. However, on my laptop, I'm only getting between 10 and 13 Mbps. Following one suggestion I changed the channel for the router, but no improvement. My router is a D-Link DI-524 (802.11/2.4Ghz). 

Is the router OR my wireless card responsible for the limited speed? I thought my wireless card was good up to 54Mpbs, not sure about the router. 

Michelle


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Could be both. If the router and/or laptop is near certain devices such as microwave ovens and cordless phones they will cause problems as they're emitting the same or near radio frequencies as the wireless devices. Here's a list of common interfering devices. Link


----------

